# Spycraft in Boston



## Sagrabah (Jun 11, 2003)

We've got a pick-up game of Spycraft that runs semi-frequently which is in need of some players.  Beginners welcome.  Since we're all pretty much new to the game, we're still figuring things out too.  

Typically the game runs on a weeknight and the schedule is known to flex so we have maximum attendance.  

Those that like Mission Impossible and The A Team will feel right at home.

Happy game hunting!


----------



## Praeco (Jun 11, 2003)

Where do you usually meet? I'm not really familiar with Spycraft but have been looking for something other than D&D. 

I might be interested, depending on the schedule (My nights usually need to end at a reasonable time so I can function at work the next day) and the commute involved. Feel free to email me with more info or post here.

Thanks


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 11, 2003)

We meet in a conference room at Boston University, right down the street from Kenmore Square on Comm Ave. T accessible!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 20, 2003)

Myself, and another player are looking for a Boston area weeknight game. Are you still looking for players?

~Sheri


----------



## Sagrabah (Jun 20, 2003)

*more players*

We sure are!  I'm just stunned that more people don't want to be spies! 
Have you played Spycraft or are you new to the game?
Email me if you'd like to discuss it more.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 22, 2003)

Sent you an email from an account I can't access at the moment 

I'd be new to the game, but sounds very cool, indeed. Being a spy can't be bad 

I'll see if you got my email when I get access to that account (work account) tomorrow


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 23, 2003)

Sagrabah, I also had 2 friends interested. Whoo hoo - you're popular!


----------



## Sagrabah (Jun 24, 2003)

Please do send them my way.   I'm looking forward to seeing a whole team of spies work together to foil to machinations of enterprising masterminds.   Fun is had on all levels and the rules are friendly to new players.  

Say, Piratecat, wasn't it your plan to launch the Humvee at the helicopter?


----------



## Praeco (Jun 24, 2003)

How many people are on board for the game right now? I broke down and bought the book (curse my low willpower!)... it definitely looks like a great game.


----------



## Sagrabah (Jun 24, 2003)

Various schedule conflicts have suddenly and painfully reduced us to a group of three.  It's my personal preference to have three players on hand to make a team.  So there are a few openings.
The episodical nature of the game helps a little for players to wander in an out of the sessions.  Although it would be nice to have dedicated regulars.


----------



## thol (Jul 11, 2003)

i'd be interested in playing. i live in allston (and as of aug 1st, at packard's corner) so BU is a short jaunt.

i've been looking lately at Spycraft and was thinking about picking up the book. my d&d group is on haitus right now, so i'm itching to game. my roommate (who is our normal DM) might want to play as well, as we've been talking about spy-type games as of late.

let me know!

chris 

*edit:* hmm. i just realized this was a few weeks old. if it's still open i'd be interested.


----------



## Davelozzi (Jul 16, 2003)

I'd love to play some Spycraft if you play on weeknights.  I live in Brighton and could easily make it to B.U.  Please email me with details if you still want to fill some spots.


----------



## doraemon8 (Jul 23, 2003)

I wonder if this thread is still open in the sense that you haven't found your group yet. I'm interested too. And I'm also interested in the BU one, considering how close it is.


----------

